# day 12 lining?



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i usually have a day 14 scan and this time im having a day 12 so we can time thaw better as we are culturing 3 embryos to blast

what was your lining on day 12?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

My womb lining has varied but normally by about cd12 on natural cycle it's been around 10mm or so.  With 2nd FET for some reason it was bit slower to thicken and I went for scan on cd14 and had ovulated that morning but womb lining was only 7.1mm.....so was prescribed oestrogen tabs to help improve it....went back few days later & it was up to 8mm.

Thing you have to remember is that we're all different....and each natural cycle can vary, just as each treatment cycle (with drugs) can vary so I'd try not to compare yourself to others too much.

As long as womb lining is minimum of 8mm then that's fine.....


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

on my other 2 medicated fet in has been 12/14 on day 14

im not so much comparing myself im just interested in what others lining is.

on my natural cycle on day 12 my lining was 7.2 and this was the minimum ive ever had. 

i need to take clexane/steriods and gestone 5 days before transfer too a it will hopefully be a blast transfer


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

Had day 11 lining scan today and it was 10mm.

Hope this helps.

Helen x


----------

